# Breeders in MA?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Are there any mouse breeders in Massachusetts? I am here, Boston, and I need some new meeces. I'll take just about any right now. I'd like some really yound meeces, maybe a month or two old, does.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Wish I were closer to you, I have a black and a black tan available, I think the black tan is satin, but not 100% on that, she looked satin compared to some of her litter mates when they were smaller. Good luck!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Changing my order.
I need a young buck!
Preferably red, preferably.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't we all need a red? LOL, I could use one to see if my tans really are tans, honest they look like poor quality foxes getting better each litter. The more I breed them the whiter and cleaner the bellies. If you find a source for reds, let me know!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I will!


----------

